
Podyn: DynamoDB to PostgreSQL replication and migration tool - hackerews
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2017/09/22/dynamodb-to-postgres-replication/
======
mslot
Author here.

I'm interested in learning a little more about DynamoDB "schemas" in the wild.
For DynamoDB users: Is translating the top-level keys in items into columns a
reasonable thing to do?

(schema conversion rules: [https://github.com/citusdata/podyn#schema-
conversion-rules](https://github.com/citusdata/podyn#schema-conversion-rules)
)

~~~
bni
Thanks for making this!

I think making them columns instead of putting them in the jsob column would
make sense. Like we have a few top level properties that we currently use scan
(ugh!) to generate some reports.

This is clearly a bad design and not what dynamodb should be used for. So
using Podyn we could definitely improve this and having the top level
properties as columns I think would make migration easier for a lot of people.

I have actually considered writing my own code (AWS Lambda) to do a sync like
this, now I guess I won't have to.

Would it be feasible to make Podyn run in a scheduled Lambda function? would
save us from having an EC2 around...

~~~
mslot
> Would it be feasible to make Podyn run in a scheduled Lambda function? would
> save us from having an EC2 around...

That's an interesting idea! My mental model for running Podyn was a container
or T2 instance, but I think it wouldn't be hard to add Lambda support.

I've created an issue for tracking it:
[https://github.com/citusdata/podyn/issues/2](https://github.com/citusdata/podyn/issues/2)

